

Apple Submits New Spec for Live Streaming to IETF - ironkeith
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/apple_submits_new_spec_for_live_streaming_to_ietf.php

======
DLWormwood
This looks less like something specific to the iPhone and more like Apple
finally fixing an embarrassing issue with QuickTime. QT tried to support
streaming media in the same manner as RealMedia and NetShow (now part of
Windows Media), but it never got the same degree of performance as the other
two. (Which is really a condemnation, since their competitors haven't done a
real good job either! It left Adobe/Macromedia a wide opening for Flash to get
through!) Apple used to use QT streaming as a showcase for showing Stevenotes
and other live events as well as demonstrating their once commitment to open
source by making versions of the streaming server available for other OS
platforms.

It may be making purses out of sow's ears at this point... As impressive as QT
once was, it really is a creature of the CD-ROM multimedia era, and it really
shows if you've ever worked with the APIs like I have. (There were design
considerations for driving laser disc players via HyperCard in it's original
specs!)

